# M5 problem...



## dbrook007 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi.

Does anyone know what this might be....

Got a problem with my BMW M5 E39...

Whilst accelerating and changing gear from 2nd to 3rd or 3rd to 4th, there's a problem with the engine revs.

In 2nd, chaning UP a gear at 5,500-6,000rpm, when 3rd gear is engaged, the rev counter still shows the engine revving at 6,000 for 2/3 seconds before it drops down to around 4,000 rpm. During this period, the car does not accelerate.

This happens too in going from 3rd to 4th. It happens with the Sport button on or off.

Could this be a clutch problem? .....or an engine ECU problem??? Is it anything to do with DSC? ....something else???

Any advice or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Darren

e-mail: [email protected]
Mobile/SMS: 07971 678 007

:dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

dbrook007. said:


> .............In 2nd, chaning UP a gear at 5,500-6,000rpm, when 3rd gear is engaged, the rev counter still shows the engine revving at 6,000 for 2/3 seconds before it drops down to around 4,000 rpm. During this period, the car does not accelerate.
> ..


Congrats Mate!!  :beerchug: uch: :kiss: You need a new clutch! :thumbup:

cheers

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

Slipping your clutch is.


----------

